# Your Choice.....



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Price wise, the Ankona is going to be a lot easier on the wallet. The Fury would be my choice if you can flip the bill. It seems more open water capable but the Lostmen is still an awesome skinny water boat. Out of all three, I have only been on a Lostmen so I cannot speak as far as ride goes for the other two mentioned... Im sure you will hear about them pretty soon...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

ECC makes some really nice boats. I would put them up there with Hell's Bay.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Get an EC Caimen! Really though, how many people do you plan to fish with? Do you fish primarily artificial, fly, or bait? When you say open bays are you talking about an area like Tampa/Biscayne Bay or smaller bays that you can cross in just a few minutes?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I see you live in Tiki island, texas. looked it up on google earth. looks like you have a big bay there to cross. I would lean towards a fury for the better open water capability if you have to cross that bay. But it really depends on the way you fish. Do you plan on crossing that bay often or only on nice days? I know East Cape is coming out with a "Texas style skiff". May be somethinng worth checking out.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

wet test wet test and wet test.... do some research on the companies and hulls. ask people that own each and get their opinion.

I love my Copperhead. I have never been on a fury or lostmen. And they look like great boats. But I have been on a caimen. If I was to choose between the Copperhead or a Caimen, it'll be Copperhead all day. But that's because of my personal experience with the two.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Thats a vast difference in boats there. We need more info to help you decide.  Are you fishing the bay. Or just crossing it ot to get to the skinny. How many people? And what depth of water do you fish in. I own a Lostmen and love it. But it's a super skinny boat. I dont know if I would want to cross huge open bays on a daily basis. Occasionally yes. You can use the trim tabs to drop the nose. And let the hull knock the waves/spray down in nasty weather. A little pain and discomfort is worth some times. Of course on glassy days a John boat would do well. If you fish big water. And can get by with a 10-12 inch draft. Then go with a deeper hull. You will always get a better ride. If you fish skinny. Then go wet test some like PIB said.


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

Already have acces to a bigger bay boat. This would be a boat for skinny water but sometimes I have to cross west Galveston bay to get to skinny spots. That's what drew me to the fury, but I don't want to sacrifice a lot of draft. How does the ankona do in bigger water)


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Ah yes the old chasing a unicorn thing. All you want is a big,dry, shallow draft boat That handles a 3 foot chop like a dream D The Lostmen is out then


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> If you could pick between an East Cape Lostmen, East Cape Fury, or an Ankona Copperhead Tournament, which would you pick and why?
> 
> I fish back waters and open bays and cost should figures into the equation.


Fury.


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

> Ah yes the old chasing a unicorn thing. All you want is a big,dry, shallow draft boat That handles a 3 foot chop like a dream D The Lostmen is out then


No, my expectations are very realistic. Just doing my due diligence.


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

> > If you could pick between an East Cape Lostmen, East Cape Fury, or an Ankona Copperhead Tournament, which would you pick and why?
> >
> > I fish back waters and open bays and cost should figures into the equation.
> 
> ...


Well, I had all but decided to go that route till you got me riled up thinking about y'alls new rig in the works.


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

Maybe I should start believing in unicorns









http://www.skifflife.com/19485/skiffs-we-like/east-cape-scooter-top-secret-pics/


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^
Me likey


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

me too......till u slide the wife off the side [smiley=1-doh.gif].... but then again ;D


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> ECC makes some really nice boats. I would put them up there with Hell's Bay.


Second that, if not have left hells bay in the dust.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Holy shiat! Is that the Texas skiff? Thats f=ing sweeyt looking. But you are still in fantasy land about a 3 foot chop. And thats coming from a Lostmen owner.  Is that your boat?


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

No sir. Not yet anyway......


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

SHHHH! I dont think Ecc has released those top secret pics yet :-X


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

You should check out the Mav HPX 17. Drier than the boats mentioned and with a 70HP 4smoke will cruise low 40s and draft a true 8inches.

The lostmen is a fine shallow water poling boat, but anything over a 6inch chop and you will get soaked. IMO its more of a boat to trailer to the spot you are going to fish and saty way away from any open water that has anything more than a 1ft chop...or bring your rainsuit.

The fury is also a nice boat, but than again its about as far away from a big water baot as you can get. It sits very low in the water>Trying to cross an open bay and it has a true 2ft chop. The chop will over take the spray rails and come straight over the bow and soak you.Neither boat is a Texas boat to run bays with at all. They are great for poling backwaters to skinny fish. Thats it.If you are running open bays get a 20ft+ type of hybrid bay boat like a Haynie,Majek etc...boats that are built in Texas for Texas waters.One more great piece of information. Teat ride all the boats before yopu buy and do not just go off of the internet.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

25 contender bay


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> You should check out the Mav HPX 17. Drier than the boats mentioned and with a 70HP 4smoke will cruise low 40s and draft a true 8inches.
> 
> The lostmen is a fine shallow water poling boat, but anything over a 6inch chop and you will get soaked. IMO its more of a boat to trailer to the spot you are going to fish and saty way away from any open water that has anything more than a 1ft chop...or bring your rainsuit.
> 
> The fury is also a nice boat, but than again its about as far away from a big water baot as you can get. It sits very low in the water>Trying to cross an open bay and it has a true 2ft chop. The chop will over take the spray rails and come straight over the bow and soak you.Neither boat is a Texas boat to run bays with at all. They are great for poling backwaters to skinny fish. Thats it.If you are running open bays get a 20ft+ type of hybrid bay boat like a Haynie,Majek etc...boats that are built in Texas for Texas waters.One more great piece of information. Teat ride all the boats before yopu buy and do not just go off of the internet.



Everybody has a right to their opinion as this is what makes the world go around but I can honestly tell you the Lostmen can take rougher water than that. We have plenty on the water and all will say the Lostmen out fishes everything when you turn the key off! Slow down when its nasty and your gonna be fine.
Fury, Again wrong! We have plenty of guides running this boat in LA/SC/FL and more on the way and it can take big water...
I do agree with you on try as many as you can.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

We will have closer pics and video of this style boat in action in the next few weeks. Were excited to bring this boat to market as we've always loved the Scooter style boats in TX but there were a few things we felt we could add such as a skiff bottom and a endless array of set-up's.
Tight lines!
Kevin


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

> You should check out the Mav HPX 17. Drier than the boats mentioned and with a 70HP 4smoke will cruise low 40s and draft a true 8inches.
> 
> The lostmen is a fine shallow water poling boat, but anything over a 6inch chop and you will get soaked. IMO its more of a boat to trailer to the spot you are going to fish and saty way away from any open water that has anything more than a 1ft chop...or bring your rainsuit.
> 
> The fury is also a nice boat, but than again its about as far away from a big water baot as you can get. It sits very low in the water>Trying to cross an open bay and it has a true 2ft chop. The chop will over take the spray rails and come straight over the bow and soak you.Neither boat is a Texas boat to run bays with at all. They are great for poling backwaters to skinny fish. Thats it.If you are running open bays get a 20ft+ type of hybrid bay boat like a Haynie,Majek etc...boats that are built in Texas for Texas waters.One more great piece of information. Teat ride all the boats before yopu buy and do not just go off of the internet.



LOL! Nice 1st post of BS.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Whats the benefit of having a Lostman hull and adding a flush scooter deck, stand up console and leaning post? Does if really run any shallower?


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

Not BS. Just facts from experience. No need to cuss me. Ive been reading these threads for years. I just fish and hunt alot more than i type and enter internet banter on all the different forums. (as you can tell by my tying skills).

When it comes to BIG WATER...that depends on each individuals opinion. If you fish a gehnooe,johnboat,small skiff. Than i would consider a TRUE 2 ft chop BIG water. If you fish a flats boat. than a true 2-3ft chop is big water.

Ive fished a lostmen in a real 2ft chop and got soaked like never before. When we got to the spot it fished great. The fury ive only seen and stood on, but never fished.I can tell from years of fishing on many boats frm gehnooes to sportfishing boats that that i personaly would NOT run it across a big open water bay and feel safe. Take it as you will. this is my opinion. Maybe even try to grow up a bit and not cuss someone for their opinion. I have probably forgot more about runing boats and fishing than you will ever experience in the rest of your lifetime. : Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

Net,
For me it's the ability to run and have the elevated vantage point without the added weight/cost of the tower. That being said I love the storage and seating of the tower plus the cockpit. I'd imagine the scooter is a drier ride than the cockpit tiller/side/center console.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> 25 contender bay


Conch 22. But yes that new contender bay is nice but it is not as dry as the HPX 17 ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dont laugh..
Imo an hpx17 is a pretty darn dry and good riding boat as far as a poling skiff goes..
I was pretty impressed.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

While all fine skiffs, those three skiffs are not in the same class. If you want an Ankona skiff that is more comparable to the Fury, compare it to the Cayenne IMHO.
Now between a Cayenne, Lostman, and a Fury, I'd place the Lostman last. It would really comedown to Fury vs Cayenne! I see a shop visit to ride BOTH in your future.That would be a tough one to decided ESPECIALLY if price and number of affordable ponies wasn't an issue! I've never been on either but I've seen both. Fit and finish on both are comparable but I'd give a slight edge to the Fury due to some of it's upper crust options that are available. ECCs are high level fit and finish boats throughout there entire line up. Not all Ankonas are high level fit-n-finish skiffs but the Cayenne defiantly is, In other words, don't look at shadowcast pictures and assume that's the level of fit-n-finish to expect on the Cayenne. Cayennes and Fury's are "Hells Bay" level of fit and finish!I assume the Fury is a more capable boat but like I said, I don't know snot of what I speak on the performance of either! lol


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> > You should check out the Mav HPX 17. Drier than the boats mentioned and with a 70HP 4smoke will cruise low 40s and draft a true 8inches.
> >
> > The lostmen is a fine shallow water poling boat, but anything over a 6inch chop and you will get soaked. IMO its more of a boat to trailer to the spot you are going to fish and saty way away from any open water that has anything more than a 1ft chop...or bring your rainsuit.
> >
> ...



X2 ;D ;D ;D

If you got soaked in a 6 inch chop. You sir have no boat handling skills what so ever. :-[  Yes the Lostmen is not a bay boat. But that statement is a gross exageration. I have spray rails on mine. And have taken on big chop on many occasions. Without getting soaked. But the ride is more of a issue for me. In a big chop(2ft+) it will beat the hell out of you. If you get on top at speed. Again its not a deep V hull. Or you can back off to 20mph or so with the nose high. This is my prefered method. Just dont get in a hurry. But it can be done if you know how to handle a boat. And use the trim tabs to control the nose. Then you can fish in sub 6 inches. Where those other guys cant in thier nicer riding hulls. Its up to you to decide if this is a advantage for your specific situation. If you fish in 2 foot of water get a deeper hull. If like to see em with thier backs out of the water crawling on thier bellies. Get a shallow draft.   Used Lostmen can be had in the mid to upper teens. I scored mine for $13k with a kevlay/carbon no liner layup w/Honda 60 w/200 hours.

If pictures are worth a thousand words. Video is worth a million. These guys look pretty damn dry to me. And thats a nasty day.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGiFOVrttwA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3AJRIVWqNU&feature=relmfu


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Here are mpre pics of the ECC Texas skiff. Where do you put all your rods? I'm sure this will be in the $40k range by the way. Not sure what your budget is.

http://www.skifflife.com/19485/skiffs-we-like/east-cape-scooter-top-secret-pics/


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Here are mpre pics of the ECC Texas skiff. Where do you put all your rods? I'm sure this will be in the $40k range by the way. Not sure what your budget is.
> 
> http://www.skifflife.com/19485/skiffs-we-like/east-cape-scooter-top-secret-pics/



Those are pics of the boat on a engine test run and the rigging such as grab rails etc were added after those pics were taken. Base price of that package is much less than the $40k and this deck is avail for the Fury or Lostmen and on a Lostmen your higher and further forward making the ride much nicer. However it's still a flat bottom boat and if draft,stability,storage, etc is on your list than the Lostmen fits the bill. If it's ride,draft,storage, etc than the fury is the ticket.
Once we finish this boat we'll post VERY detailed pics and video.
Tight lines!
Kevin


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats fine Swampfox. Its great you like your boat and enjoy to fish it. If you reraed my posts. I sad i think the boat is great for skinny water. Not for running an open bay.No need to get so defensive. 

I know what i have experienced. Just look at the boat while running. It has a "bowDown" ride and configuration. Lets be serious here. Anyone reading this thread that has any first hand experience in a Lostmen knows its a wet boat.A great skinny water boat, but very wet and rough riding in anything near or over a true 1ft chop.

Im not knocking the boat at all. Just that it has no business in a wide open bay. Enjoy your boat. Just a question. What boat did you have previously to the Lostmen?.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Thats fine Swampfox. Its great you like your boat and enjoy to fish it. If you reraed my posts. I sad i think the boat is great for skinny water. Not for running an open bay.No need to get so defensive.
> 
> I know what i have experienced. Just look at the boat while running. It has a "bowDown" ride and configuration. Lets be serious here. Anyone reading this thread that has any first hand experience in a Lostmen knows its a wet boat.A great skinny water boat, but very wet and rough riding in anything near or over a true 1ft chop.
> 
> Im not knocking the boat at all. Just that it has no business in a wide open bay. Enjoy your boat. Just a question. What boat did you have previously to the Lostmen?.



No skiff should be for open bay action but the driver,build,and set-up will decide how the boat will ride.
Here;s proof showing a "Lostmen Tunnel" with bow up!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_rSKbcD-sw&feature=plcp
Tight lines and like I said, we all have opinions on what works but a Losmten is a great skinny mini fishing machine and in the right hands w/set-up to their needs will fit the bill!
Kevin.
P.S. Yes the TX version also is direr as it's forward and more forward than a cockpit style and a little less weight as it doesn't have a liner. The rod locker is trick and looking forward to showing it off very soon!


----------



## ras78209 (Sep 18, 2012)

My 2 cents. Don't know what part of the Tx coast you fish but I do most of mine in Aransas/Copano and San Antonio Bays. I have had a 16' alum. bass boat, Bostan Whaler, and a 22' Gulf Coast. I am now on the list to get a Copperhead. Bass boat..a little wet on 2 to 3' chop/white caps with 20 knot winds. What can I say about the Gulf Coast and Boston Whaler...I was wetter from sweat than from the chop/spray. Both of those gave excellent rides and the Gulf Coast would run skinny but the fuel consumption was high. Decided to go with the Copperhead because I feel comfortable in a smaller boat and fuel consumption will be lower and once your on top of the chop it should ride just fine. That video looks like a typical day along the coast,even the color of the water..LOL. Go with what you are comfortable with and what you can afford. If you fish my area you know the weather can change on a dime in spring and fall so you want to be able to get home safe and quick if it does. I chose the Copperhead with the E-tech 60. Come April I'll let you know how it does. Good luck and Tight lines.


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

That video showed the boat to be running a bit stern heavy compared to the boat ive fished in.Just look at the stern as the boat is running. The water is almost coming up the entire side of the boat.The boat looks like it is doing a wheelie the whole time. It almost looked to be in a confined area also. Like maybe a lake or some type of backwater.Basicaly flat conditions. If you were trying to approach a 1-2 ft chop like that. The chop would hit the boat a"mid ship" which is flat as a board.That would be a very wet and bone jaring ride.
Like i said. I am not knocking the boat. It is a nice skinny water poling boat. It is not an open water boat by any means. I dont care how good someone thinks they can drive a boat, adjust the tabs,trim, jackplate,throttle etc..
Like you said. Test drive the different boats in real world conditions. Than buy what you feel is best for your needs.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

It's called bow vs. stern lifting props and tunnel vs non...
and if tabs were a down ( as they were up )and you need spray rails vs. non will also help when it get's nasty.
But your right, at the end of the day wet-test and then go off your needs as everybody is different and like you everybody has an opinion. 
Tight lines!
Kevin


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Duckboat that is where the trim tabs and motor trim come in. The Lostmen has a drop down nose like a lot of other great skiffs(HB,ect.). With this design you can use the tabs to control the entry of the front of the boat. When running in a chop you drop the nose down to cut into the wave. This smooths the ride and knocks the spray down. The video posted by ECC shows how to run at speed in ideal conditions. To prove that the boat does not have a "bowDown ride and configuration". Thats how I run mine on calm days. Usually during the long morning ICW run to my honey holes. This gets most of the hull out of the water for max speed(32mph) and effecientcy. Again I dont know who was driving the Lostmen you were in. But it sounds as if they need to learn thier boat better. Maybe it is thier first small technical skiif. And they were used to just pounding thru any chop in a big center console. These small light boats are a bit more tricky to run proper.


----------



## Pride10 (Sep 10, 2012)

> > ECC makes some really nice boats. I would put them up there with Hell's Bay.
> 
> 
> Second that, if not have left hells bay in the dust.


..... [smiley=hmmm.gif]


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Just get a Dolphin Super Skiff already and be done with it. Get you skinny in 8" of water but handle those choppy days with ease!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> If you could pick between an East Cape Lostmen, East Cape Fury, or an Ankona Copperhead Tournament, which would you pick and why?
> 
> I fish back waters and open bays and cost should figures into the equation.


Don't think the Dolphin was even recognized by the original post. Just because you own said boat, doesn't justify it is the best thing since sliced bread... Back to topic....


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

oh thank you mister obvilous! Ok back to your aimless back and forth about who got a bigger penis and boat.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

Hasbeen,

D0 you mainly fish in Galveston or POC/ Aransas Pass?


----------



## bbtexas (Oct 22, 2012)

Right now Galveston. That will probably change once the boat is purchased.


----------

